# I miss Q



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't miss his weak defense

I don't miss his playoff vanishment

I don't miss some of his bad shots

But goddamnit, I miss seeing Q jack up shot after shot, catch fire, seal games with 2-3 straight 3's, break 3 point records, and his attitude.

Q seemed like a great guy, fit into our system well, and seemed so happy. He is having a terrible time in NY and looks miserable. His life went to **** after leaving PHX, Brandy dumps him, his house building plans go up in the air, and he gets stuck in a slower offensive system.

On 3 point shots we had:

The firecracker: Q. When he got hot, he burned **** down!
The sure thing: JJ. Money from the corners.

Our new guys can shoot, but no one is as deadly as JJ and no one is as streaky as Q.

I could care less about what happens to JJ, but I hope Q gets back on his game.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, Q got shafted. After being given the impression that he was part of the "core", he was traded away to a struggling team and a bad team altogether, the other bad things were just icing for a very unlucky/unfortunate 2005-2006 season for Q.

I like Q, the suns can really use him, a volume 3 pointer who can slash.. not to mention one of the better rebounding guards in the NBA.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Bad team? The suns are barely above .500


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Knick fan, don't come over here to talk trash. 

Would you like us to tell you the truth about your worthless Knicks, that aren't gonna do anything special as long as that fool you call your GM, Isiah, runs the show.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

At least we have a reason. Amare is hurt. What's your reason? Yeah, you don't have one. You guys just suck.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

House is streaky like Q and JR (jones) is as money as JJ.

Bell is at least as good percentage as Q and is a better defender. 

The difference this year is there are not as many wide open shots.
They have to work harder for the shots they get. 


I like Q but I don't miss him as a player much. 


The only thing I miss is JJ's ability to create his own offense.

Diaw has been a good replacement as a second playmaker to Nash.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> At least we have a reason. Amare is hurt. What's your reason? Yeah, you don't have one. You guys just suck.


I just couldn't stop laughing at this :clap: 

Anyways, as for the topic on-hand, I'm glad Q's gone. He disappeared into thin air once the playoffs rolled around. I like the new guys more than the old guys. I would say Eddie House is the new version of Q.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> At least we have a reason. Amare is hurt. What's your reason? Yeah, you don't have one. You guys just suck.


So true...so true.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> At least we have a reason. Amare is hurt. What's your reason? Yeah, you don't have one. You guys just suck.


:rofl: that was great.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Hey Knick fan, don't come over here to talk trash.
> 
> Would you like us to tell you the truth about your worthless Knicks, that aren't gonna do anything special as long as that* fool you call your GM, Isiah,* runs the show.



now now Isiah helped built a championship . . sadly it was for the Spurs


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> now now Isiah helped built a championship . . sadly it was for the Spurs


Hahha... the truest statement ever made on BBB.net


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I miss Q's toughness. I miss Q's attitude and the spark he gave other players. Remember he hit that 3 against the Lakers with 2 seconds and he threw his jersey up in Caron's face? Remeber when he made that tip in buzzer beat in Denver? When hit all those 3's in Potland? My goodness I can go on and on all day. Damn, I really miss last year.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Sedd said:


> I miss Q's toughness. I miss Q's attitude and the spark he gave other players. Remember he hit that 3 against the Lakers with 2 seconds and he threw his jersey up in Caron's face? Remeber when he made that tip in buzzer beat in Denver? When hit all those 3's in Potland? My goodness I can go on and on all day. Damn, I really miss last year.


Do you also remember when he played a "Houdini" and disappeared in the playoffs. I sure do, it was horrible watching him in the postseason.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Bad team? The suns are barely above .500


Hey do us all a favor and call us when you reach that 'milestone'.


Suns fans, we might be waiting a while.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

LOL @ this thread

sonned the **** outta him


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Do you also remember when he played a "Houdini" and disappeared in the playoffs. I sure do, it was horrible watching him in the postseason.


Yep, but give him a break it was his first playoff appearance. Marion didn't do much either in the WCF, so should we have traded him too?


----------

